# UPS choice for Tivo OTA and entourage???



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm a soon-to-be new owner of a Roamio OTA and a Mini. I've never used a UPS with our televison/avr/satellite-receiver-dvr setup though we've always had a good surge protector inline. We're rural, so we do get brownouts, short power outages, and sometimes longer power outages that may last several hours. The outages are really rare, but they do happen. Brownouts would be my main concern. 

Here is a list of current and new additions to the setup:

Panasonic 50" plasma pro-panel...480w
Audio/Video Receiver..................460w
Juice preamp.............................minimal (can't find power use figures)
Small Blu Ray player...................minimal ""
Samsung DVD/VHS recorder........58w
(new) Tivo OTA........................~15w (someone tested it with a Kill-a-Watt meter..tnx!)

So, to cover everything I'd have to have a 1000w UPS and that would basically leave zero headroom...of course the smaller pieces wouldn't all be running at the same time. But still it would require a sizeable UPS for just the Plasma and the Denon AVReceiver. 

I've thought of just getting a small UPS w/AVR to simply protect the Tivo and antenna preamp...this would insure recordings aren't interrupted and also protect the Tivo...there would be enough headroom to include the two removable media players. I'm thinking something in the 400w range of UPS's would be by far enough wattage for this.

But, I've also looked at the idea of upgrading the plasma at a later time for a newer, more energy efficient, television. That would drop the television power requirement by probably 300-watts!!! So a ~900w UPS would cover everything pretty well...but a bit more expensive.

Just some musings here on Black Friday to cover my soon-to-be here Tivo OTA.  I'm really trying to keep this item down around $100 so probably the lower powered option has to be my choice. Any input is appreciated. Any input is appreciated!!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I use a single UPS per TiVo. 
All UPSs have more than one device connected...
My UPS strategy is to prevent power failure related reboots and surge protection, it is not intended to be a long term (over 30 minutes) backup power supply.

Like you, the power in my area rarely ever goes out for more than a few minutes, but experiences many small glitches.
The duration for some is enough to have to reset oven and microwave clocks.
Mostly just a momentary blip that the lights dim, but is long enough to make the UPS alarms squawk, or cause a TiVo to reboot.
I have APC and Cyber Power units.
Note: the batteries need to be replaced every couple of years.
Here are some to consider:




  





APC - Back-UPS 450VA Battery Back-Up System - Black
$25.99
Best Buy
41% price drop



  





CyberPower 425VA/225W Simulated Sine Wave Power Supply, Multicolor
$32.95
Walmart
(42)



  





APC Back-UPS Pro 1500VA UPS Battery Backup & Surge Protector (BR1500G)
$169.95
Amazon.com
Free shipping



  





APC Back-UPS 650VA Battery Backup, 7 Outlet with USB Charging Port (BN650M1)
$54.99
Staples
(738)



  





CyberPower Standby Series CP350SLG 350 VA 255 Watts 6 Outlets UPS
$39.95
Newegg.com
(38)



  





APC Back-UPS 650VA UPS
$83.99
CDW
(1k+)


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, keeping the Tivo from rebooting is our primary goal. We've used some APC units at the shop in the past and they worked well. I'm wondering if any of these have the option for silencing the alarms...I'm deaf to the high-pitched beeping so it wouldn't bother me too much in the middle of the night but my wife is another story...and the WAF is of paramount importance!!!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Good question.
Probably not, short of neutering the beeper in some way.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Yes, keeping the Tivo from rebooting is our primary goal. We've used some APC units at the shop in the past and they worked well. I'm wondering if any of these have the option for silencing the alarms...I'm deaf to the high-pitched beeping so it wouldn't bother me too much in the middle of the night but my wife is another story...and the WAF is of paramount importance!!!


I've never seen a decent UPS that didn't have a method of turning off the alarm. Some even allow you to not have one at all. As for size, if you are home first thing you do is turn off everything not needed, so runtime isn't a major issue. I have both CyberPower and APC. Sometimes they even publish efficiency too. I only want my TiVo and its wireless bridge to run when power fails. The protected devices, like TV, AVR, and Blu-ray I turn off.

My 40" Sony panel uses 40 Watts. What a difference.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I've never seen a decent UPS that didn't have a method of turning off the alarm. Some even allow you to not have one at all. As for size, if you are home first thing you do is turn off everything not needed, so runtime isn't a major issue. I have both CyberPower and APC. Sometimes they even publish efficiency too. I only want my TiVo and its wireless bridge to run when power fails. The protected devices, like TV, AVR, and Blu-ray I turn off.
> 
> My 40" Sony panel uses 40 Watts. What a difference.


Good to hear about the ability to silence the chirper. When we had the UPSs at the shop people would walk up and say "You don't hear that?" and I wouldn't be hearing it...and the UPS was sitting on my desk.  Those high-pitched sounds and rattlesnake buzzes...they all elude me. 

Yes, when the power failed at the shop the UPSs weren't used to continue to run the computers for us to work on but rather to run them long enough to shut them down. I figure that with any decently-sized UPS that the Tivo and antenna preamp should run for a half-hour or so anyhow.

Amazing how technology has made these panels more efficient. When we bought the Pro Panel the LCDs' viewing angles were not that good...move to the left or right and the image would start to dim, thus we opted for the plasma panel. It's been a solid performer and the image is still good even though it is 720p. We go for a less brilliant, non-store display mode and the 720p works well for our seating distance. Those 1080 screens are looking good, though, and definitely have come down in price!!! I was looking at the return on investment of going with a new television and in five years moving to a television using 70-watts from our current 480-watt torch and running the TV for 5 hours a day would equate to roughly $700 electricity savings. Definitely food for thought!!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> Those 1080 screens are looking good, though, and definitely have come down in price!!! I was looking at the return on investment of going with a new television and in five years moving to a television using 70-watts from our current 480-watt torch and running the TV for 5 hours a day would equate to roughly $700 electricity savings. Definitely food for thought!!!


I know what you mean. Even the weight is a surprise. But the use of external power bricks, which some dislike, allow a cooler and slimmer panel. I haven't made the 4k jump yet since I would need a new AVR and there is a lack of content. But it will happen someday. Maybe next year. If Monday brings a good discount on the Mini VOX, it may be the device that gets me moving.

BTW, I was a big APC fan. But there is better value in CyberPower. I have 1000VA and 1500VA units. A Mini with its TV and wireless bridge live off a 450VA unit.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

This discussion has been had on this forum before... if you care to search.

The best bang for the buck is a Cyberpower 1350VA UPS @ Costco for $100.... and that's the truth.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

JoeKustra, I hadn't thought about the new televisions having power bricks but I don't have an issue with them. I can see how it'd let the panels run a lot cooler. I know that with our plasma, well, put some wieners on a stick and hold'em over the top edge and have a cookout.<grin> Been difference in the power requirement between a plasma and LED, that's for sure!!! I've been homing in on the Cyberpowers, they seem to be well regarded. Currently I've got a 1350va in a shopping cart...I figure this will cover the Tivo and preamp with *no* problem and would also handle an LED television if we opt to go that route later on. As for 4k...I'm not sure if we'll get there or not....1080 would be a big move for us!  In regards to a UPS, it seems like automatic voltage regulation (AVR) is one of the important features of a UPS so that's a requirement I'm staying aware of.

Howdy just4tivo. I had seen where the $100 Costco Cyberpower 1350VA UPS was recommended but for the life of me I have not been able to pull one of those up on their website. Looks like there's a 1080VA APC now listed for $100. There is a 1500VA Cyberpower for $130 listed which I'm considering, but I think a lower capacity unit would probably work for me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> JoeKustra, I hadn't thought about the new televisions having power bricks but I don't have an issue with them. I can see how it'd let the panels run a lot cooler. I know that with our plasma, well, put some wieners on a stick and hold'em over the top edge and have a cookout.<grin> Been difference in the power requirement between a plasma and LED, that's for sure!!! I've been homing in on the Cyberpowers, they seem to be well regarded. Currently I've got a 1350va in a shopping cart...I figure this will cover the Tivo and preamp with *no* problem and would also handle an LED television if we opt to go that route later on. As for 4k...I'm not sure if we'll get there or not....1080 would be a big move for us!  In regards to a UPS, it seems like automatic voltage regulation (AVR) is one of the important features of a UPS so that's a requirement I'm staying aware of.
> Howdy just4tivo. I had seen where the $100 Costco Cyberpower 1350VA UPS was recommended but for the life of me I have not been able to pull one of those up on their website. Looks like there's a 1080VA APC now listed for $100. There is a 1500VA Cyberpower for $130 listed which I'm considering, but I think a lower capacity unit would probably work for me.


When it comes to an on-line purchase, you need to check the bottom line since it needs to factor in tax and shipping. A UPS is heavy. As for AVR, any UPS is better than no UPS. One thing that you don't need is a "smart" UPS. Some, like those CyberPower units, have some configuration ability. So I set them with my PC then remove the software. That's how I can disable the alarm. When power fails on most units their front panel LED displays come on. That's good enough for me.

Also you should consider: is a brick or tower the best fit for my system? If it doesn't matter, then don't worry about it.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Intheswamp said:


> Howdy just4tivo. I had seen where the $100 Costco Cyberpower 1350VA UPS was recommended but for the life of me I have not been able to pull one of those up on their website. Looks like there's a 1080VA APC now listed for $100. There is a 1500VA Cyberpower for $130 listed which I'm considering, but I think a lower capacity unit would probably work for me.


The 1350VA has NEVER been on the Costco website. You have to go to Costco to get one.

Costco might be contractually prohibited from offering it online cause it's so much better a deal than the 1080VA unit everyone else sells so Cyberpower doesn't get too much grief from the legitimate dealer channel.

Sometimes you just have to get up from your keyboard for the best product at the best price.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info about it being a store item at Costco. The problem for me with that is that getting up from my keyboard and going to Costco involves a roughly 60 mile one-way drive to Montgomery. We do go to Montgomery roughly every six weeks or so so if I haven't gotten an UPS by then I will definitely look that up (I'll look'em up even if I have already gotten one!!!  ). Seems I've seen some there but naturally at that time I wasn't shopping for one and didn't pay attention to what they were. I do appreciate the info!!!!


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> When it comes to an on-line purchase, you need to check the bottom line since it needs to factor in tax and shipping. A UPS is heavy. As for AVR, any UPS is better than no UPS. One thing that you don't need is a "smart" UPS. Some, like those CyberPower units, have some configuration ability. So I set them with my PC then remove the software. That's how I can disable the alarm. When power fails on most units their front panel LED displays come on. That's good enough for me.
> 
> Also you should consider: is a brick or tower the best fit for my system? If it doesn't matter, then don't worry about it.


Thanks again for the feedback. Yes, I check out the shipping charges and try to check sales tax charges, too, on online purchases. Sometime you dodge the tax man, sometime you don't.

I think I'll go with a tower. We don't have a fancy setup, just a 50" screen sitting on a glass fronted stand and a tangle of wires behind it. I might even try to straighten up the wiring a bit while I'm at it...maybe.  I was wondering if the computer was used in setting up the UPS, especially the alarm...thanks for sharing that!


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

For what it is worth, I got this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007ZT2KKM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I was having trouble with my Oppo 203 UHD player which I imagined might be power issues, and I got this because it uses a more advanced system to produce cleaner power (at least according to the marketing blurbs that want to convince you to buy a more expensive unit). (P.S. I wasn't having power problems, I eventually found the HDMI input I was using wasn't very robust - connecting the Oppo to a different HDMI input on the TV solved all my problems, but I had already gotten the new UPS by then). The TiVo and the TV and the Oppo and my computer are all running off it with no problems.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Intheswamp said:


> I'm a soon-to-be new owner of a Roamio OTA and a Mini. I've never used a UPS with our televison/avr/satellite-receiver-dvr setup though we've always had a good surge protector inline. We're rural, so we do get brownouts, short power outages, and sometimes longer power outages that may last several hours. The outages are really rare, but they do happen. Brownouts would be my main concern.
> 
> Here is a list of current and new additions to the setup:
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I use a voltage line conditioner but not an UPS.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

How large of a UPS would be needed to run a TiVo Roamio OTA for one hour ?


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

tomhorsley said:


> For what it is worth, I got this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007ZT2KKM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I was having trouble with my Oppo 203 UHD player which I imagined might be power issues, and I got this because it uses a more advanced system to produce cleaner power (at least according to the marketing blurbs that want to convince you to buy a more expensive unit). (P.S. I wasn't having power problems, I eventually found the HDMI input I was using wasn't very robust - connecting the Oppo to a different HDMI input on the TV solved all my problems, but I had already gotten the new UPS by then). The TiVo and the TV and the Oppo and my computer are all running off it with no problems.


Thanks for the reply. Sometimes a misdirection can turn into a good thing. I would think your equipment is in a safer state with the UPS protecting them, even if it was bought to try to solve a problem that required other solutions. Nice UPS, btw!!!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jth tv said:


> How large of a UPS would be needed to run a TiVo Roamio OTA for one hour ?


A Roamio only draws about 17-20 watts, so even a fairly small UPS with a single battery should run it for several hours.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

jth tv said:


> How large of a UPS would be needed to run a TiVo Roamio OTA for one hour ?


From what I understand the OTA runs at 15-16 watts...a light load. According to the calculator at Cyberpower A 330-350 watt UPS *should* run the Tivo OTA for an hour. YMMV. Reasonably larger is better. If you will be using a preamp for your antenna don't forget to include it with the Tivo...if power is cut off most of the preamps don't pass a strong signal through them. AVR (automatic voltage regulation) appears to be a good characteristic of a UPS...in my feeble mind it "makes sense". Here is a small UPS with AVR: CyberPower CP685AVR AVR UPS . For about $40 more you could get a UPS at Costco that would most likely cover your entire entertainment setup...it appears this is a store item and not listed on the internet...it is 1350va so roughly a little over 800-watts. Best wishes on your UPS search!!!!!!

ETA: Looks like ggieseke has a slightly higher wattage for the OTA...which is probably the case, but as he/she said...a small UPS will work and what I linked to should do a good job.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

They've been upgrading the on steel utility poles 3 times in the past few months turning off the electricity. Last time they said they would start at 8pm and the dvr did end up missing some recordings. So next time I'll probably buy a UPS just not to miss anything.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Intheswamp said:


> I'm a soon-to-be new owner of a Roamio OTA and a Mini. I've never used a UPS with our televison/avr/satellite-receiver-dvr setup though we've always had a good surge protector inline. We're rural, so we do get brownouts, short power outages, and sometimes longer power outages that may last several hours. The outages are really rare, but they do happen. Brownouts would be my main concern.
> 
> Here is a list of current and new additions to the setup:
> 
> ...


A couple of pointers from someone who has long used UPS's on all of his electronic equipment (I currently have six in use):

1) APC and CyberPower are two trusted brands. I personally prefer CyberPower for value, functionality and reliability.

2) One factor to bear in mind (as with printers) is the cost of replacement batteries, which can easily exceed the purchase price of the UPS over its lifetime. If the UPS requires OEM batteries (or, especially, if there is more than one or if the battery is not replaceable), this can represent an exorbitant expense once the original battery gives out (usually in three or four years depending on usage conditions). For this reason, I always do my research to ensure that I can find inexpensive non-OEM replacement batteries (i.e., less than $30 net) for whatever model UPS I purchase.

3) Your TV, like any display (but most especially a plasma), will quickly draw down the power on any UPS you are likely to purchase. Unless you plan to turn the display off within a few minutes of any power outage, it is recommended that you connect it, and any other heavy load, to the surge-only (non-battery backup) outlets on the UPS. They will be protected from power surges but will not operate once the AC power goes out. Your AVR, on the other hand, will typically not draw more than about 40W when in operation and so can stay on battery-backup; that 460W you cite is the maximum draw and does not represent real-world conditions.

4) I recommend you either get two smaller UPS's or one larger-capacity unit with at 10 or 12 outlets (5/6 battery-backup and 5/6 surge-only). One of the larger models you could consider is the CyberPower AVRG900U. It has 12 outlets, supplies 480W of battery power, and has available non-OEM replacement batteries, such as this one (about $25 shipped). There are plenty of other candidates, of course; you just need to do the research.

Good luck!


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

The application of a UPS on a DVR is not necessarily to allow recording to continue but rather to protect the DVR from spikes, voltage drops, and reboots that will drive it crazy and invite premature failure.

Losing a recording is nothing compared to waiting for a replacement DVR to arrive and the cost of replacement if not under warranty.

I've been using UPS units since the 80's and have NEVER experienced a power induced hardware failure.

FWIW I have multiple 1350VA Cyberpower Costco units and one protects a Roamio OTA, Panasonic 54" plasma, 100wpc stereo receiver, 3 watt class A tube amp, Roku, Apple Mini, VCR, and a Panasonic Blue-ray player with no problems whatsoever. During an intermittent power outage I continued to watch an OTA program for 20 minutes then the power came back without a single blip.

Regarding batteries... the Costco 1350VA Cyberpower uses two common 12v 7(or 8 or 9) AH batteries that are readily available on Amazon in the $20 range. They are user replaceable and hot swappable.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

My measurements were based on a Roamio Pro. The 4-tuner basic or OTA models should draw a bit less.

During the worst of Harvey I unplugged my 1500VA TrippLite as a precaution and it ran 3 Roamios, a 16 port gigabit switch, my antenna preamp, and my Comcast modem/router for about 5 hours without any problems before the power stabilized again and I plugged it back in.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm using an APC BR1500G tower that i got on sale at Fry's for about $150. The battery lasted about 4 years then i bought an OEM APC battery cartridge online for $60 with free shipping. It has a setting to disable the audible alarm. There is a newer version of this unit now.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Two Cyberpower UPSs on sale this morning that look like deals... ??
CyberPower Intelligent LCD CP1000AVRLCD 1000 VA 600 Watts 9 Outlets UPS [email protected]
CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD PFC Sinewave UPS System, 1500VA/900W, 10 Outlets, AVR, Mini-Tower [email protected]


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> Two Cyberpower UPSs on sale this morning that look like deals... ??


The one from Amazon is what I use on my main system. I do place tape over the power button since I dislike bright LEDs.

Yes, it's a good value.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

I forgot to mention, Amazon has already put my name on one theirs. I have to go to Montgomery today and was going to go by Costco for one of the 1350va models but then saw this one on Amazon's deal-of-the-day ads. A brief check around to be sure it was really a good deal and BOOM!!!....or should I say "click" and I was receiving an order confirmation.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Oh, and thanks for a confirmation on it being a good model, JoeKustra!!!!!


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

I thought I got a good deal from Amazon on my Cyberpower 1500 Cinewave but this deal beats it by $10. I just thought I'd pass it on in case somebody else is shopping for a UPS. This is a ONE DAY SALE (15 hours left...it's currently 7:41am Central time here), so if you want it you'd better hurry! I have no connection with B&H Photo, but have been a satisfied customer of theirs for several years. Best wishes.
CyberPowerCP1500PFCLCD PFC Sinewave UPS System

ETA: The price is $120 tax and shipping included (unless in you're in the couple of states where they have physical stores). This is $95 less than Amazon's usual and current pricing ($100 when you figure the sales tax angle). Just sayin'...


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> I do place tape over the power button since I dislike bright LEDs.


LightDims are LEDs best friends  I swear our house would be glowing into outer space without 'em. And no tape residue to munge up later _[no connex, just very satisfied longtime customers]_

lightdims.com


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Those LightDims look pretty neat. I may try some of them but first I think I'll try a little of my wife's craft paint or maybe some black tape like JoeKustra mentioned. I don't have many that I'll need to dim/cover, but those that need dimming...need dimming!!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> Those LightDims look pretty neat. I may try some of them but first I think I'll try a little of my wife's craft paint or maybe some black tape like JoeKustra mentioned. I don't have many that I'll need to dim/cover, but those that need dimming...need dimming!!!


I have a zero tolerance for LEDs. But tape is not always the answer. On some devices, like my Roamio, a piece of wood painted flat black hides the front. It also blocks IR. For my Roku, a piece of card stock folded and placed in front works (also flat black). Electrical tape is ok for the front of the UPS since it's so high and large. Everything has alternatives.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

I hear you. Lots of possible solutions. Really the round circle led indicators on the front of my Roamio OTA are ok we me. But, the BRIGHT red flashing LED on the front of my HDMI switch which denotes the active input is a different story...the city could use it for a traffic light!!! The green "input available" LEDs really could use a bit of dimming, too. Really for $6 or so those LightDims would probably dim everything I need to dim. But, I wonder, these LEDs are not flush with the surface, rather they protrude out a bit. Will the LightDims form to the protruding LEDs to adhere well?


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Intheswamp said:


> Those LightDims look pretty neat. I may try some of them but first I think I'll try a little of my wife's craft paint or maybe some black tape like JoeKustra mentioned. I don't have many that I'll need to dim/cover, but those that need dimming...need dimming!!!


I absolutely love Light Dims. I use them on tons of stuff. Get the "Original" Light Dims which are 50% light blocking (the 100% versions completely block the light just like a piece of black electrical tape does). The pack is sometimes about $3 at Fry's, or you can buy them on Ebay or Amazon or directly from their own website. I use the 50% Light Dims on all sorts of annoyingly bright indicators. If one sticker doesn't dim the light enough, i'll put a 2nd one over the first one that dims the light even more. The pack has several shapes and sizes and they can be cut to fit also.

Check out these links:






LightDims: Dim Led Lights, Halos Around Lights For Light Sensitive Eyes!

LIGHTDIMS.COM TV Ad <--- intenionally corny infomercial

I put Light Dims on various TVs around the house and also use them to dim the overly-bright front display of my cable DVR, on an alarm clock that's too bright, on my PC monitor's light, on the power indicator on my Tivo Premiere, the red laser beam light on my HDMI splitter, and even the super-bright Traction Control indicator on my car's instrument panel. Some of my devices required two or three layers to make a light dark enough. The good thing about these is that they don't leave a sticky black residue like a square of black electrical tape does. They peel off cleanly.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Intheswamp said:


> I thought I got a good deal from Amazon on my Cyberpower 1500 Cinewave but this deal beats it by $10. I just thought I'd pass it on in case somebody else is shopping for a UPS.


A couple, actually, but a few days late.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Intheswamp said:


> Those LightDims look pretty neat. I may try some of them but first I think I'll try a little of my wife's craft paint or maybe some black tape like JoeKustra mentioned. I don't have many that I'll need to dim/cover, but those that need dimming...need dimming!!!


I use LightDims in some places, but on the UPS in my bedroom, I have aluminum foil wrapped all round the display and buttons which seem to want to light up all the time. The foil is absolutely impenetrable by light.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I use a black sharpie for light dimming.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Well, a sharpie seems kind of permanent but I'm sure it works well. Do you vary the dimming ability by putting on additional coats?


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Intheswamp said:


> Well, a sharpie seems kind of permanent but I'm sure it works well. Do you vary the dimming ability by putting on additional coats?


I would also think that a Sharpie is too permanent.

What i used to do before i discovered Light Dims is just black-out a Post-It Note Sticky with Magic Marker, then cut a square of it in the correct size and place it over the offending LED indicator using needle tweezers for accurate placement. I've also used blacked-out blue Painters Tape instead of a Post-It Note.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Intheswamp said:


> Well, a sharpie seems kind of permanent but I'm sure it works well. Do you vary the dimming ability by putting on additional coats?


Yes
Rubbing a tissue moistened with rubbing alcohol on the sharpied light, will remove the sharpie as will oils from the skin, over time.

My office computer no sharpie on upper light.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Big difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Amazon has some APC deals on UPS's today, here one of them: APC 1500VA/900W $119 and free shipping.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

4 to choose from, all on sale. Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> 4 to choose from, all on sale. Thanks!


I have an older APC 1500VA UPS. Here's an issue I reported and their response:

Reported: (loud) fan runs for four hours if there is any power interruption and about once per month.

Response (Amarnath) - 11/23/2010 01:56 PM
Hello Joseph,
Generally, the firmware of the UPS is designed in such a way that, if UPS is unplugged even for a minute, fan will run continuously for about 3-4 hours.

I hope that has changed. I still use that UPS but it's in a location where I can't hear it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Intheswamp said:


> Amazon has some APC deals on UPS's today, here one of them: APC 1500VA/900W $119 and free shipping.


If you come across any other UPS sales like that, feel free to post 'em.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Will do, @krkaufman. Hope it helps.  Ed


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Intheswamp said:


> Will do, @krkaufman. Hope it helps.


Thanks, Ed. The odds of helping will improve if I don't let myself get distracted and actually finalize a purchase. (!!!)

Cheers!
Karl


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

<chuckle> Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt but left it laying on the counter in the bag....


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I have an older APC 1500VA UPS. Here's an issue I reported and their response:
> 
> Reported: (loud) fan runs for four hours if there is any power interruption and about once per month.
> 
> ...


It has changed at least on the models I have. In all cases the fan shuts off just seconds after power is restored or the self test completes


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

@krkaufman Here's a link to a APC 1500va model for $115 at B&H Photo, they are a good outfit. I don't think this is a pure sinewave ups but it is AVR.
APCPower Saving Back-UPS XS 1500


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

Intheswamp said:


> @krkaufman Here's a link to a APC 1500va model for $115 at B&H Photo, they are a good outfit. I don't think this is a pure sinewave ups but it is AVR.
> APCPower Saving Back-UPS XS 1500


I can confirm that it is NOT a pure sinewave model but while that was an issue with analog signals I really don't think it matters with today's digital signals. I have one of those on my PC and it works great plus I will also give B&H a thumbs up


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

It looks like several outfits are having UPS sales at the moment...Amazon (adds sales tax), B&H Photo (no tax), and Newegg (no tax, I think)...here's a link to B&H Photo: APCBattery Back-UPS Pro BX1500M


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

In case folks are curious what the difference between the BR and BX models are:

What are the differences between the Back-UPS RS and the Back-UPS XS models (Does not Include BX/BR LCD Models)

I don't know if they maintained the AVR difference when they went to the LCD models though, the BX LCD models have network ports, so that difference was eliminated.

I guess the Boost only vs Boost/Trim distinction is still there.
Just bought the BX1500G, but need some questions answered.

Shouldn't be a huge deal unless you are constantly in an overvoltage situation when the battery on the BX will get more usage.

I'm just posting because I had wondered in the past what the differences were. Initially I thought it was just which retail channel they were sold under.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

CyberPower Intelligent LCD UPS CP1000AVRLCD 1000 VA 600 Watts 9 Outlets UPS - Newegg.com

Sales ends 8 hours from now. $75


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Not a UPS, but if you just need a surge protector/power strip this one might be worth looking at...$18
https://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-O...scsubtag=64349770fd1911e79b5ec258c79c70910INT


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

CyberPower CP1000PFCLCD PFC Sinewave UPS System CP1000PFCLCD B&H

$149.95...clip the coupon and knock $50 off....makes it $99.95 free shipping / no tax.
FWIW


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That's a nice UPS. I use one on my desktop. B&H has never been a problem for me.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

B&H...good company. :up:


----------

